# Chris Bosh vs. Amare Stoudamire - Game Thread



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I've noticed that these two players have been compared a lot lately, not for the similarities in their games but more along the lines of "who will be better in the future?" and stuff like that. These two are obviously two big men who have bright futures ahead of them. 

Well, they play each other tonight head to head on national TV(TNT). So we should get to see how they compare against each other.

Leave comments about the game and the matchup.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare already dunked on Bosh, later spinned on Bosh went up and over him for the and1 from 8 feet that put Bosh on the bench with foul trouble.

Jake Voshkul is guarding Chris Bosh however most of the time.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Tough to say, it sounds dumb, but their really almost different players. Amare is more power and what not, and Bosh is about length. They both have good things goin for them.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Besides that is still Amare Stoudemire and not Stoudamire.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yea, Amare had that nice little jumper on Bosh. The Amare dunk wasnt on Bosh though. 

Bosh also had that nice offensive rebound where he got it and upfaked and dunked after Amare bit on the fake. Bosh had that midrange jumper over Voshkuhl as well. 

Amares got 7 pts, 1 reb on 5 shots. Bosh has 4 points, 2 rebs on 3 shots in a few less minutes because of the foul trouble. 

Its been pretty even so far between them, other players are dominating the game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Besides that is still Amare Stoudemire and not Stoudamire.


I noticed that when they showed Amares name on the TV, my bad.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

There goes Bosh again. Amare draws another foul on Bosh.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

It sucks that Bosh has to guard Amare and the Suns have the luxury of putting someone else on Bosh. 

Toronto has nobody on the inside.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the Suns are simply more worried about other players more than Bosh.

It is not like Bosh will beat you.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Well, Amares not playing particularly well, and we havent seen much of Bosh because of fouls. Hopefully the 2nd half is more promising for these guys. 

Joe Johnson and Mopete are putting on a show though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare has missed his jumpers that he usually makes. Not really bad game.
He got 11 already.

Looks a little rusty and only had like 2 full practices in the last 2 month or so.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Considering hes playing against a frontline of Archibald and Baxter, he should be lighting them up. It wouldnt be a bad game if it was against Shaq and Malone. 

Either way, not a bad game for Amare. Hes just not playing as good as he should be.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare needs to start getting better position down low.. he's missed 4 12 footers already.. Toronto's front line is so small, Voskuhl looks like an all-star out there.

Hopefully Bosh will stay out of foul trouble in the second half.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So are you all enjoying the hall of fame performance by Alvin Williams. The guy is amazing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Maybe it is the headband. I remember Marion playing terribly everytime he wore a headband.
For example when Majerle retired and the entire team was wearing them.

Amare is missing an unusual amount of shots tonight that he usually makes even a lot of layups, looks pretty rusty still.

Though D'Antoni says it is because he hasn't practiced with the team which makes it tough because they play totally different than before Amare sit out.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Bosh looks very rusty as well. Hes not as involved or in rhythm as he was in the other few games I've seen him. I just realized this is Bosh's first game back since injury so it makes sense. 

Mopete is on fire though damn.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare missed 2 straight layups at the beginning of the third otherwise he would be 8-15, 21pts right now.

Though this is worse than his usual games.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> I think the Suns are simply more worried about other players more than Bosh.
> 
> It is not like Bosh will beat you.


So, how does the world look with those blinders on?

haha, i see your later comments showed that you know Amare isn't god, so yeah, i'll let you off the hook. But you seriously need to be able to see that Bosh has just as bright a future as Amare.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

this is definitely one of the bosh's worse games. he just came back from injury and has to guard amare...too bad this matchup can't occur when both are healthy and not rusty.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That offensive foul on Amare looked like BS. Way to get a player out of the game with his 5th foul on such a call.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yea Amares had the better game tonight, simply because he was a factor and Bosh wasnt. Bosh looked real out of it tonight, I dont know if thats the rookie wall or the injury. Most likely the injury since its his first game back. Neither guys had GOOD games though.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

To be serious, from the way Raps build their team in tghe short run, Raps needs Amare more than Bosh. Amare is so physical gifted. I like how he can finish the play with authority, I think Bosh maybe better at getting a shot off now, but Amare is more phsyical and is ready to contribute as our starting PF if we can get him.

For long run, Bosh could be on a team as a creator on a team while Amare can actually contribute on a championship team as a garbage man or a finisher if with a consistent outside shot.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Perfect game why Phoenix is losing. Aside from maybe tanking.

They are the youngest team in the NBA, they don't know how to finish games and they definately need to gel offensively and defensively.

Still Amare has 23 points even with the blown layups and foul trouble.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

How about Marshall? 18th double double of the season.

Rose was a THROW IN in the Davis deal.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> That offensive foul on Amare looked like BS. Way to get a player out of the game with his 5th foul on such a call.


Get off of his ****in ****. Vince's feet were planted before he charged into him so therefore, it's an offensive foul. Do you not understand at all?. FACE THE FACTS, FACE REALITY: AMARE IS NOT A PERFECT PLAYER.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

damn mo pete was on fire today, he was hitting everything that he shot, he needs to play more consistent though, i know he can't keep going 10-15, 7-11 from three eveery game, but he should be able to contribute a solid 10-15pts a game coming off the bench


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Get off of his ****in ****. Vince's feet were planted before he charged into him so therefore, it's an offensive foul. Do you not understand at all?. FACE THE FACTS, FACE REALITY: AMARE IS NOT A PERFECT PLAYER.


Don't be a jerk. You can disagree with someone without acting so childish.


Amare outplayed Bosh tonight, no question. Bosh looked out of rhythm. He had heavily taped ankles and stiff braces tonight, and was returning from injury, but no excuses. Amare is a great player and you need to bring your A-game to stop him.

The officiating was so-so, bad calls on both ends. I thought the refs made too many ticky-tack calls tonight which disrupted the flow, but whatever. Nothing new. I think the Raps got the better calls tonight, which was a rarity.

I'm glad Amare fouled-out, it helped a lot, but Marion and Johnson looked poor tonight. I don't know why the Suns aren't stronger at home.

How about Mo Pete? Wow. Maybe he is showcasing himself. After all, he could be a free agent this summer if Toronto doesn't make an offer. Anyone need an athletic deadeye?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Don't be a jerk. You can disagree with someone without acting so childish.


 Dont forget this is the same guy that felt the death of one man was worse then the extermination of millions(of course a very important man but still...). I think his credability is pretty much shot.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

is it me or does Shawn Marion shootin form look ugly? im surprised hes able to shoot like that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> is it me or does Shawn Marion shootin form look ugly? im surprised hes able to shoot like that.


everyone knows he shoots funny. but he still makes em in.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

his form is ugly because he had to lower the release due to the fact that he jumps so high when taking a shot.... it is by far, the weirdest lookin shot in the league


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Don't be a jerk. You can disagree with someone without acting so childish.


How was that being childish? That's the type of attitude he should deserve, after disagreeing with a clear offensive foul. If the offensive foul was a big debate and wasn't clear at all, then I would disagree with him without any of the "childish" comments.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How was that being childish? That's the type of attitude he should deserve, after disagreeing with a clear offensive foul. If the offensive foul was a big debate and wasn't clear at all, then I would disagree with him without any of the "childish" comments.



Why are you getting so emotional?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


By the way...your comments were childish indeed. :yes:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Get off of his ****in ****. Vince's feet were planted before he charged into him so therefore, it's an offensive foul. Do you not understand at all?. FACE THE FACTS, FACE REALITY: AMARE IS NOT A PERFECT PLAYER.





> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> How was that being childish? That's the type of attitude he should deserve, after disagreeing with a clear offensive foul. If the offensive foul was a big debate and wasn't clear at all, then I would disagree with him without any of the "childish" comments.


He obviously didn't agree with the call. No need to shout at him and insult him about it. Your opinion isn't superior to his, no matter what the call was. The call was made, you agreed, he disagreed. Telling BigAmare to "Get off hi ****in ****" is totally unnecessary.


----------

